# White smoke when I accelerate



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Hello all,

I need some advice, I have a 2003 Altima 3.5 , when I am driving and I punch it it seems that some white smoke comes out of the exhaust, not all the time but it happens.

I took it to the dealer and they said they could not find a thing wrong, they even when as far as saying they drove another 3.5 and it did the same thing.

Has anyone else experienced this?

It does not seem normal to me, only 3800 miles on the car. 

Any advice? Is there a car expert out there?

Thank you all,

Rastaman


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Either the rings didn't seat properly. Or there's a PCV problem. Or the motor has to much oil in it.


----------

